# Devils Lake Fishing Report 1/12



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Overall, perch fishing this year's been better than last year. But it's also 
very hit and miss. Anglers are finding fish, but the actual bite is usually 
short lived and you need to constantly move around to find small more active 
schools. And anglers aren't finding any really defined pattern. One day the 
bite can be in the trees as shallow as 12-14 feet and the next day out in 35-40 
feet. The best areas overall continues to be the Main lake areas of the 
Swansons Point, Camp Grafton, Rocky/Military Points, Creel Bay, and the Dome 
house/Towers area. Hali?s, genz worms, rocker minnows, frostee spoons, & 
buckshots tipped with wax worms, minnows, or minnow heads all work at times. 
The best advice is to be mobile. Walleye fishing continues to be quite good in 
most parts of the lake. The trees and rockier structure have been the keys to 
better fishing. Some of the better places have been any of the rocky 
humps/points in the Flats, Doc Hagens, the north end of Six Mile Bay, the 
Towers in Creel Bay, Rocky/Military Point, Bud Bay, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, 
Mission Bay, and the Stromme Addition area in East Bay. Sonars, chubby 
darters, jigging raps, and buckshots are all working. Pike action remains good 
in the north end of Creel Bay, north end of Six Mile Bay, Lake Irvin, and 
Sweetwater/Morrison lakes. Smelt or herring off tip-ups remains the best 
presentation. There a little snow on the ice but not enough to effect 
driving. Ice thickness has been from 14-18 inches. Enough to drive on, but be 
weary around bridges and pressure ridges. Cold temps this week should help. 
Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

